# ancora arrabbiatello



## Tebina (24 Maggio 2013)

Mattia è ancora arrabbiato. Stasera mi ha portato una rosa, ma ha rotto il cazzo su tutto e per tutta la serata.
Però sta mollando gli argini. Cioè. Si è incazzato per una roba assurda.
Stava tentando di farmelo passare quasi come un tradimento.
E no bello.
Sto cazzo proprio.

In sostanza ho cominciato a rispondere ad uno slave di Vanessa, un tipo nuovo.
E mi sono immedesimata nella parte.
Ma di brutto.
Ma non è che mi stavo masturbando al pc , nascosta nel sottoscala.
Ero davanti a Mattia. Che sapeva benissimo della cosa. E ci aveva pure riso, facendo battute pesanti sul mio essere mistress sul serio.

Comunque.
Mi sono calata nella parte decisamente divertita e ho cominciato a mostrizzare sul serio il povero slave dall'altra parte che era in ufficio con mille problemi. 
Dopo un ora gli mollo il comando.
_Hai venti minuti da adesso per procurarti un giornale di oggi e fotografare il tuo attrezzo in tiro.
Ricordati. Non devi masturbarti. Per nessun motivo.
Fai solo la foto. E che si veda bene la data._

Oggettivamente. Chi avrebbe creduto che un pirla di non so dove, alle tre del pomeriggio, in ufficio, si procurasse il giornale e davvero si andasse a fotografare il cazzo in tiro nei cessi accompagnando la foto con un

_Mia Divina. Mia signora. Sto scoppiando di desiderio. Ho la pelle che brucia. Fammi leccare i tuoi piedi. _

E io.
_Come ti permetti.
La foto era brutta. E sei pieno di peli.
Sei disgustoso.  _

Cioè. Quando sono arrivata al "sei disgustoso" ero con le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere.
Con tanto di ombretto nero colato fino all'ombelico.
La cosa mi sembrava...assurda? Si!
Ridicola?
Si! E anche di brutto.

ma a Mattia non è piaciuta.
Mi ha chiesto cosa avessi da ridere così tanto e quando gli ho girato il monitor la prima cosa che ha visto è stato il cazzo peloso del matto feticista e poi ciò che avevo scritto.
E gli è partito l'embolo.


a questo punto meno male che crede io scherzi con il blog di nudo, perchè mi sa che ci esce di testa.
:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Maggio 2013)

ed intanto noi aspettiamo il link .... del blog di nudo!


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8405 ha detto:
			
		

> ed intanto noi aspettiamo il link .... del blog di nudo!


A questo punto pure io! 
Non fai che tirarlo in mezzo ogni 3/4...ora son curiosa! :condom:


Comunque continua a non convincermi questa Vanessa/mistress...o tu e lei avete lo stesso identico modo di essere mistress, oppure non vedo l'utilità di far fare la mistress ad un'altra persona se non quello di avere vantaggi senza far nulla. :condom:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Eliade;bt8406 ha detto:
			
		

> A questo punto pure io!
> Non fai che tirarlo in mezzo ogni 3/4...ora son curiosa! :condom:
> 
> 
> Comunque continua a non convincermi questa Vanessa/mistress...o tu e lei avete lo stesso identico modo di essere mistress, oppure non vedo l'utilità di far fare la mistress ad un'altra persona se non quello di avere vantaggi senza far nulla. :condom:


no no, questo è uno slave nuovo.
Lei non ci ha mai chattato. Si sono scambiati due ordini e due comandi su un forum.
Comunque Vane è rientrata.
La mia carriera da Mistress è finita.


Comunque sta cercando lo salve per farsi mettere a posto casa ecco perchè chatta.
E' come se gli facesse dei colloquio ma loro non lo sanno.
Infatti sono tutti della sua zona.


----------

